# Bino case?



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been in need of finding a new bino case to use in the field for some new glasses I purchased recently.
I know there are a few different types out there to look at, but 
What does everybody think is the best?
Pros and Cons on what you are using.
Here are a few brands I have heard about and have looked at.
Badlands bino case
Horn hunter case
Crooked horn bino shield
and a few other brands.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I really like my badlands...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Alaskan Guide Creations.


----------



## LiveToHunt (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the Badlands Bino case. I have used it for years and is the best I have found. It has a lifetime warranty. It's the last one you will ever need to buy. Go to BadAssOutdoorGear.com. They usually have specials and free gifts.


----------

